# production EV's



## sunny (Sep 19, 2013)

Ive been seriously considering an ev, looking at maybe a used Leaf but been watching to see what may come out next year. Interested in some opinions on what may come out next year. Kinda like the idea of a 200 mile Sonic ev....


----------

